# I drew a ND Moose Tag!



## RogerK

Drew a tag for Area 8.

Anybody from up in that area on this site?

If so, have any advice on where to go? It's a big area.

Anybody on here hunt deer up in that area and see moose while in the field?

Anybody hunt moose in the area?  

A place to camp? Don't know if I'm bringing a tent or motor home.

Local Game Warden's name? If not that, the district number or phone number.


----------



## spoiler92

Congrats and Good Luck on the hunt!

Spoier92


----------



## fishunt

I will give u some informationed that someone told me u will go in town and people who lives there and u asked them where u can found moose and they will be happy to help u because they complained moose were in their town so my friend shot at Adams ( name of town) that is where he shoted bull moose . People told him there are one or two bull and several cow moose in area and show him and next day he got bull moose. nice quiet storied


----------



## ruger1

Congrats on the moose tag and good luck this fall. My father and I just got back from our moose hunt in British Columbia. Had some excellent success. It would have been an awesome hunt even if we hadn't shot a moose. That country is fantastic. Below are some links for pics of our success.


----------



## Fossilman

Congrads..... In unit 9 I seen a huge "Bull" moose last sunday.....should be some great hunting this year... :wink:


----------



## RogerK

I filled my tag on Sunday, day 3 of the hunt.


----------



## ruger1

Awesome, congrats. Any pictures?


----------



## RogerK

No pictures. Forgot them in the excitment. Hunting partner did get it on video.


----------



## bigpaws

RogerK, 
Congrats to you buddy! Would love to see the video!


----------



## bigpaws

Ruger1,
Congrats to you that a beautiful animal and great pictures! Did you have the those mounted? 
:beer:


----------



## ruger1

Bigpaws. Yes, my dad and I are getting both of them on the wall. These are our biggest moose to date. Hopefully we can connect on a bigger one in Alaska, but until then, I am going to enjoy these beautiful moose on my wall.


----------



## bigpaws

Sweet! :beer: Keep me posted on your Alaska hunt, I been planning a bear hunt for me and my husband!


----------

